# Tincs - Second Opinion



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello everyone! In the last year I added to my collection with a group of four tincs that should be at maturity (9-10 months OOW). I've seen at least one of them calling and no wrestling (other than one hopping over the other to get somewhere, but it's a large viv with plenty of plants, levels, hiding spots / small caves, etc. and I can split them up if need be).

It's my first set of tincs in a while, (my other current frogs are mostly terribs and ranitomeya plus some geckos), and I could swear it's mostly males...so wanted to see if I can get a second opinion on genders.

I got them all into the same corner of the viv with some fruit flies and took some pictures / labelled them here since it's a little tough to keep them apart: 

Thank you all!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with your assessment of mostly males. Tough to tell (as always), but I would say your best chance at a female is C. B and D look strongly male to me. A probably so, as well. You might be able to get away with this combo in a tank, but it's risky to have anything other than a pair for tincs. You won't always see the aggression. As they get older, pay attention to any of them that seem to be losing weight. 

Best of luck,

Mark


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

My guess would be at least 3 females..


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Correction B and D are probably males


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Yep - B&D have *much* larger toe pads (e.g. top left picture), so really just comes down to A and C.

I'm honestly split on A. It has decently sized toe pads (just not as obvious as B&D - e.g. middle left and right pictures) and no notable back arch, but seems a bit chunkier.

C definitely seems to have smaller toe pads than A and a bit more of a back arch, so leaning towards female.

Would be great to get some more thoughts on those last two, but feels like either a 2.2 or a 3.1 group. 

Slight preference for the latter in case that helps them get along, but the tank is large enough (100 gal+) with lots of retreats that fit only one frog and I can always move one out...


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I think you are on the right track but...100 gallons is a big tank, but nothing like the density 4 of them would be stuck in when in the wild. I would keep an eye on them and be ready to pull any that lose weight.

Mark


----------

